# Best feeders for L2/3 paradoxa?



## Justin (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi all,

What feeders do you all use for this size of P. paradoxa? Fruit flies are too small and house flies too big :?


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2006)

use the large species of fruitflies, d. hydei.


----------

